# What to do about daycare transportation issue?



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS is starting a new daycare/preschool full time on Wednesday, and I as I was just filling out the paperwork, I came across a permission slip for him to be transported in staff vehicles to go on field trips. I don't want him to miss out, but I am INSANELY picky about car seats that I will allow him to ride in. The slip also includes him being transported on city buses, which I am totally fine with. I am not ok with him being transported in staff vehicles though. I am absolutely positive that he would be forward facing, I am pretty sure the seat would not be installed properly, and I also doubt that they are going to adjust the straps to fit him well.

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!! What would you all do here? I can just imagine everyone going out for a field trip, and DS being left alone at the center with one caregiver due to my pickiness about his seat, but then I am terrified at him being put into a car and not being buckled in properly.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, I haven't heard something like that in probably 20 years. And this is my field. I don't think that their insurance would cover transporation in staff vehicles. A lot of time even parent carpools for trips are prohibited.

As a parent, I would only allow it if I could install the seat. Which they probably would let you do.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I would cross out "and staff vehicles" and add a note stating specifically what you are and are not okay with.

I wouldn't be okay with that either, and can think of no daycare (unless private?) that would transport children in their own vehicles.

Don't sign it if you're not comfortable with it. Discuss it with the director. Perhaps youcould work out a system for 2wks notice before trips that might involve staff cars and you can arrange to keep him home that day, or specify that it is only okay if his carseat has been installed by you and go over specific expectations about strap tightness and placement with the provider before hand?


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Just to put another snag into the equation.....the YMCA that I work at does not allow for a child to be left alone with a single caregiver. In other words there HAS to be 3 people (combo of children and adults) in a room at any given time. We do have 2 other classrooms so it MAY be possible for a child in your situation to be left with another classroom. BUT, if it messes up the child/teacher ratio in the other class then it wouldn't be allowed. It would theoretically be possible for you to have to find alternative care for your child on that day. And, your fees wouldn't be discounted for the day your child missed.

FTR....transporting children in private/employee/volunteer vehicles is a very common occurence in our neck of the woods.

Just so you know....I wouldn't be comfortable with this as a parent so I feel for you. I cringe everytime I see our kids go on a field trip.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow. Our daycare simply does not transport children anywhere due to liability issues. I even had to sign a waiver allowing them to call 911 and transport my son to the hospital that way, rather then a staff car.

I am very surprised this is even an issue.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I would call and talk to the center about it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I was pretty shocked that they had that permission slip in there as well. It essentially says that it is a permission slip for them to go on trips at the last minute if they can't get ahold of me in person or in writing. i think I will hold onto it until I can speak to the director in person. I think I might approach it from the standpoint of, "Hey, did you know that most car seats are actually not installed correctly? I had DS's in wrong until I was taught how to use a ratchet seat belt and the latch system." Maybe I can get a dialog going and help to keep all of the kids safe.

He works with a behavior interventionist, and a couple of weeks ago, she drove with DS in the car and offered to let him use her seat. I looked at it, and the straps were not threaded through the seat cover, rather the seat cover was literally set on top of the straps, so the cover was going to be wrapped around his legs and strapped in with him. I pointed it out to her, and she said, "that is the way it came out of the box, so I think it is supposed to be that way". I said, "let me go get my car seat and I can just install it and we can go". I was pretty shocked at how casual she was about the seat in her car.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

I would not be comfortable at all with last minute field trips or outings. The fieldtrips at our YMCA are planned WEEKS in advance. So plenty of time for parents to voice concerns. And, children/parents are REQUIRED to provide their own carseats. Unfortunately, there needs to be a lot of education provided to the parents by the looks of the seats brought in. Enough said.

In the case of planned field trips would you be available to be one of the parent volunteers? I know that's not always possible. I'm just thinking this would allow for your child to be restrained properly on planned trips. Perhaps they will allow you to opt out of any last minute trips.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Their insurance is probably similar to that of public schools.....in that it is an umbrella policy that covers anything above the staff member's insurance.

I'd write a note on there saying you are only okay with it if YOUR carseat is used and you are notified in advance so you can install it yourself in the morning. Otherwise only city busses for your kiddo.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Actually, child care liability and licensing are VERY different for child care centers than they are for public schools. I'm a former administrator.

I searched the licensing regs. It looks like they have to notify you before every field trip even if they have the blanket form that you sign at enrollment. Neighborhood walks are probably different. It does look, however, that you son will have to be facing forward according to the state regs.

Here's the link. Transportation rules start on page 51. I hope that helps.http://dcf.vermont.gov/sites/dcf/fil...od_Program.pdf


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
Actually, child care liability and licensing are VERY different for child care centers than they are for public schools. I'm a former administrator.

I searched the licensing regs. It looks like they have to notify you before every field trip even if they have the blanket form that you sign at enrollment. Neighborhood walks are probably different. It does look, however, that you son will have to be facing forward according to the state regs.

Here's the link. Transportation rules start on page 51. I hope that helps.http://dcf.vermont.gov/sites/dcf/fil...od_Program.pdf

That stinks. Here it says that children must be in age appropriate seats that are installed and used in accordance with manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
Actually, child care liability and licensing are VERY different for child care centers than they are for public schools. I'm a former administrator.

I searched the licensing regs. It looks like they have to notify you before every field trip even if they have the blanket form that you sign at enrollment. Neighborhood walks are probably different. It does look, however, that you son will have to be facing forward according to the state regs.

Here's the link. Transportation rules start on page 51. I hope that helps.http://dcf.vermont.gov/sites/dcf/fil...od_Program.pdf

Thanks for that link. It also says that kids under 5 and over 40 pounds need to be in booster seats.







. That means if a 1 year old who weighs 40 pounds goes on a school trip in a car, he or she would be in a booster! Yikes!! I am definitely not signing that permission slip!


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I would talk to them about the issue calmly before you have a freakout that they are going to put 1 year olds in booster seats. I would be very surprised to see that happening. I have always signed those permission slips and have been notified before to leave the carseat. I think every daycare and a couple of the smaller schools my kids have attended have used staff/parent cars. It's insanely expensive to get a school bus (which is one reason why so few field trips happen now). When my kids were younger everyone would bring in their carseats and their would be a line of them down the hall. If you were willing to come in and help install seats before the trip they might be thrilled to have you. I hate to see parents being so cautious that kids miss out on many of the fun things about being a kid. My parents were cautious like that and I was resentful and frustrated for a long time about not being allowed to be "normal'.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the OP's son is two (could be wrong about that.) Two-year-olds don't really need formal field trips. In fact, my state doesn't allow children under two to be taken off campus.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

They don't need field trips but my kids (and the other children) enjoyed their trips to the pumpkin patch,etc. Our providers were always looking for parents who wanted to attend so that there would be extra help, cars, etc. At that age I did try to arrange work so that I could go. I wasn't afraid they wouldn't have adequate care I just wanted to share those moments when possible. The kids enjoyed the trips I missed too.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

First, I would talk to the center. I know here in Michigan you can't transport children without advance notice, even if a blanket permission slip is signed. It could very well be that there will only be 3 trips a year, ie they ALWAYS go to the apple orchard, the pumpkin patch, and the zoo, or whatever. In which case, maybe you or a family member could take the day off and come along, or you could install the car seat yourself in their car that morning. I doubt they have enough car seats for everyone, so they probably would have you leave your seat anyway.

Now, all that said, I refused to enroll my daughter in what was a great program in every other way because they did A LOT of field trips, like one most weeks, in cars with volunteer parents from the morning preschool only program, they went all over the place to fit in with their themes- grocery store, pizza place, park, etc.. She reassured me that "all 4 year olds are in boosters anyway, so it's impossible to use them wrong." She got an ear full, politely, from me and I declined a tour on the grounds that I couldn't take that much time off work, and I would not either have her miss something once a week, or be transported with strangers, in a booster, when she is harnessed normally.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

i am definitely not going to freak out at anyone, I was just shocked at the wording of the law here. My DS is 2.5, and barely 30 pounds, so no chance of him being in a booster.

I can see the side of feeling resentful for parents not letting kids be kids and do what everyone else is doing, but I do agree that at 2, he really doesn't *need* field trips. Granted, I would feel a bit badly if he were the only child without permission, but there is a good chance I would be able to go with them, or keep him home on those days. He already goes to a music class once a week, to our CSA farm to play and pick veggies once a week, to the park and farmer's market at least once a week. and to the local children's/lake history museum once a month or so. I think he is getting tons of "field trips" and wouldn't be missing out on much other than attending those things with his class mates and teachers.

I do like the idea of installing his seat myself at dropoff, and will definitely ask about that. If I can just do that, then it is no biggie. I will not let him ride in a seat that will likely not be installed correctly though. I don't care if I look like the biggest meanie mama in the world. I know he will be safe and not a projectile in someone's car in the case of an accident.

I do wish there was another option for me for childcare, but this is my only one right now that I can afford. It is highly rated, and there is a 3 plus year waiting list. It does seem to be decent care, but there are definitely things that I am not 100% thrilled about, this being the biggest one. In the grand scheme of things though, it isn't such a bad center, and he definitely could be in a much worse place. I am grateful for that.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

You should definitely talk to the director about it. It may be that the twos don't even go on field trips, but it is in the enrollment paperwork anyway. Or maybe it's just one per year, that you could come along on.


----------



## jojojojojo (Feb 4, 2009)

Definitely check with the director of the day care.

When my not-quite-2 daughter was scheduled to go on a field trip to the zoo, I talked to the day care director about transportation. Basically, if I wasn't comfortable with the transportation situation, I was going to take her to and from the zoo in my own car.

They had a bus with harnesses, but I was concerned that my petite daughter would be too small to be safe. The director checked with the transportation company to make sure that the buses could accommodate car seats, and I brought my Britax Marathon in that morning, and the bus driver installed it. I think they did the same for the other littlest kids.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
DS is starting a new daycare/preschool full time on Wednesday, and I as I was just filling out the paperwork, I came across a permission slip for him to be transported in staff vehicles to go on field trips. I don't want him to miss out, but I am INSANELY picky about car seats that I will allow him to ride in. The slip also includes him being transported on city buses, which I am totally fine with. I am not ok with him being transported in staff vehicles though. *I am absolutely positive that he would be forward facing, I am pretty sure the seat would not be installed properly, and I also doubt that they are going to adjust the straps to fit him well.*

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!! What would you all do here? I can just imagine everyone going out for a field trip, and DS being left alone at the center with one caregiver due to my pickiness about his seat, but then I am terrified at him being put into a car and not being buckled in properly.

I had to sign a slip like this for my daughter's preschool, and I asked to see the carseats - problem solved. Let me ask you this though. If the bolded is how you really feel about this place, why are you even sending him there?


----------



## bits and bobs (Apr 7, 2008)

If you don't want him going because of that, then you have no choice-keep him home or he stays at the center.

I also am mrtified that you would 'assume': "I am absolutely positive that he would be forward facing, I am pretty sure the seat would not be installed properly, and I also doubt that they are going to adjust the straps to fit him well."

How can you possibly know this without asking. You haven't asked, so don't moan about it until you have and have the facts. Please be fair to them too.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a similar permission slip in my DS's (3 yo) preschool packet. I didn't grant permission, but I have the luxury of time to go drive him anywhere he might need to go.

On a related note: I didn't sign permission for use of his photo in "media" either. I don't want my baby's name and photo plastered in some newspaper article. (We live in a small town so you'd be surprised what makes it to the front page.)


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pammysue* 
You should definitely talk to the director about it. It may be that the twos don't even go on field trips, but it is in the enrollment paperwork anyway. Or maybe it's just one per year, that you could come along on.

I did ask about this, and they do go. I was told that there were 4 unplanned trips last year.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
I had to sign a slip like this for my daughter's preschool, and I asked to see the carseats - problem solved. Let me ask you this though. If the bolded is how you really feel about this place, why are you even sending him there?

Because I am a public assistance mama and it is either this, or we end up out on our butts in the cold living in my car. Not really a choice. It is a good center, just trying to figure out this one thing. It seemed like a really odd permission slip to have to sign, and from most of the replies on here, it seems that others thought it was odd too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bits and bobs* 
If you don't want him going because of that, then you have no choice-keep him home or he stays at the center.

I also am mortified that you would 'assume': "I am absolutely positive that he would be forward facing, I am pretty sure the seat would not be installed properly, and I also doubt that they are going to adjust the straps to fit him well."

How can you possibly know this without asking. You haven't asked, so don't moan about it until you have and have the facts. Please be fair to them too.

I am sorry that you feel "mortified". I did not mean to offend you personally. The cold hard facts are that the majority of car seats are installed improperly, and unless you have been taught by a CPST, then you are likely installing a seat wrong. Also, I know of absolutely no other child close to DS's age who is RF'ing any more. I spoke with his teachers and they were shocked that he was still RF'ing. I think that my assumptions were pretty fair based on that.

So, after all of that, I spoke with the director, and she was totally cool with me "modifying" the permission slip to say that I am ok with him riding on city buses, or with going on a trip in an employees car as long as I install the car seat myself when I drop him off in the morning. I also volunteered to be a chaperone when they go on trips, which the teachers were all very excited to hear. They also said that the last minute trips are always known about in the morning when I will be dropping DS off, so I can just chat with them about it then.

I am definitely feeling a lot better about it, and so happy that the director was totally ok with my concerns.

Gotta love happy endings!


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

I am so glad you talked to the director and teachers and everything worked out. Safety First!


----------

